# Why don't roofers want to install gutter de-icing cable?



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, I own a company that supplies heated gutter cables of varying styles. We all know what this past winter did for roofs and gutters in New England, especially in Massachusetts. When I talk to the roofer on the project, they won't install the gutter/roof cables. When I talk to the electrician, they won't get on the roof.

Can you tell me what the issue is? I'm at a loss as to why roofers wouldn't take advantage of an exxppplhoding (ref: Ron White) business opportunity when they're already up there.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

No idea, we have installed heat tapes on various commercial roofs in the past, Metal/EPDM ect and it's a good addition to the roof install and generally it's pretty easy profit. 

If there is not an dedicated outlet available we will call in an electrician to wire one up.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

That's it! Congratulations on taking off (or not wearing) the blinders.

We've received more call this year than in the past 3 combined for gutter and roof de-icing systems in New York and New England with no one to install them. It's just unbelievable how the work is being turned away.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't push them as an add on, but if I look at a project that will benefit from them by all means we will install them. 

Lots of times we will prebuild them in the shop minus the end cap and leave an extra couple of feet on, install the cables on the job shorten the length if need and walk away. 

Some times it takes more time to build the cables then it does to install them.


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

1985gt said:


> I don't push them as an add on, but if I look at a project that will benefit from them by all means we will install them.
> 
> Lots of times we will prebuild them in the shop minus the end cap and leave an extra couple of feet on, install the cables on the job shorten the length if need and walk away.
> 
> Some times it takes more time to build the cables then it does to install them.


This is great advice .. I just moved into an area that gets ice for the first time in my life and I am very curious about these.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

rooferforlife said:


> This is great advice .. I just moved into an area that gets ice for the first time in my life and I am very curious about these.


If you do install them do not buy the cheap box store junk, if they last a couple of years you would be lucky. 

Last time I priced the brand we use it was right around $4.50 a foot depending on how much you buy of course. This does not include the connections or any accessories. 


I'm sure there is many good ones out there, the brand we use is Raychem.


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

The good cable is called Self Regulating. They come in different watts/ft but we recommend the 12 watt cable in the northeast. Our most expensive is $4.25/ft for a 250' spool. They drop from there. The 9 and 5 watt cables are even less. We always suggest double loops in the gutter bottom and a loop down each leader. No need for downspout hangers with the good cable.

Though the plug-in design works fine for short runs, we recommend direct wire to a splice box using a temp sensor for activation. If the homeowner forgets to turn them on, they will just igloo under snow or inside of an ice dam and become worthless.


----------



## rooferforlife (Mar 16, 2015)

Warmsmeallup said:


> The good cable is called Self Regulating. They come in different watts/ft but we recommend the 12 watt cable in the northeast. Our most expensive is $4.25/ft for a 250' spool. They drop from there. The 9 and 5 watt cables are even less. We always suggest double loops in the gutter bottom and a loop down each leader. No need for downspout hangers with the good cable.
> 
> Though the plug-in design works fine for short runs, we recommend direct wire to a splice box using a temp sensor for activation. If the homeowner forgets to turn them on, they will just igloo under snow or inside of an ice dam and become worthless.


That sounds awesome ... So two quick questions. What do you mean a loop down leach leader? I am not familiar with the term leader used here. 

I was also curious if I could have all of the cable set up and then have an electrician come and just do one step at the end? I know it is tough to estimate but how much more per foot would the average job cost in materials from you?


----------



## Warmsmeallup (Jan 30, 2009)

The problem with not being a roofer myself is that I go by the technical terms. My understanding of a "leader" is the piece of pipe that connects to the downspout (the piece that actually penetrates the gutter bottom). I think that the assembly has become the downspout. 

So, drop a loop of the cable down the downspout to the point of it being just at the drip edge so that water doesn't refreeze at the drip edge but drips off the cable like a drip loop. You generally don't want the cable to extend much beyond the drip edge (if it's at the ground level) because critters can chew on it. I know, sounds crazy but being on my end of the business, we hear about it often. (see attached example)

Yes, partner up with an electrician. You install the cable system while they install the breaker(s) (or control panels on larger systems) and run the line feed(s) out to junction boxes (e.g. under the soffit) and also make the splice to the line feed in the J box with your cable. We can walk you through any project from hands-on experienced technicians.

Without knowing the gutter and leader lengths, I couldn't give you a cost but here's our pricing by the spool that you cut to length in the field. I don't want to break any rules by selling here. If you want, private email me and I'll send over our pricing.

The outside temperature at which it is activated dictates how much cable you can use on a specific size circuit. You can have separate gutters daisy chained on the same circuit as long as you maintain the correct total length. If it's activated at 33 degrees, it will draw less current than if it's activated at 15 degrees. Less activation current draw means you can have more cable out on a single circuit. But don't try to cheap it out by putting more cable out on the circuit or it will trip the breaker every time. We can advise you what lengths to work with based on your specific project. Once you grasp the concept, it's easy to figure yourself.


----------



## northcarolinajoel (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm looking to get guttering repaired/replaced for a family friend but have been unable to find anyone to do the job. It's roughly 30m of guttering and 15m of downpipes.
The tradesmen who have turned up are only interested in the job if it includes replacing the gutters on the entire house + capping the fascia boards and capping the soffits.
I was wondering whether the job I'm asking for is unreasonable? Any advice would be appreciated as I'm struggling to understand why nobody is interested in doing the work. Gutter Installation


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Uhm, why don't you do it yourself, Mr. Seamless Gutter and Roofing of the Carolina's? And why are you posting from Cebu in the Phillippines?


----------

